# Diablo2 demo



## Stüssy (29. Juli 2008)

Da ich mich nie groß mit Diablo beschäftigt habe,sondern nur mit den adnren blizz spielen (fragt nich wiesO)
wollte ichs mir angucken.
bevor ich kaufe woollt ich mir ne demo laden.
auf offi. blizz seite demo geladen und dann wollt ich instalieren....
doch dann als ich istaliation starten wollte kam diese Fehlermeldung :

die frage: was kann ich tun?


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Antwort die du nich hören willst, aber Blizzard hat nen techsupport.

Notfalls mal nen Key ausleihen und von der Blizzardseite herunterladen, das Spiel hat doch irgendwie jeder mal gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Ansicht nach ists auf längere Zeit sowieso nur im Battle.net interessant und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die Demo battle.net fähig ist.
Single Player und Battle.net (multiplayer) sind IMHO 2 verschiedene Welten.

Grüße und ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Shalvak (29. Juli 2008)

Dir sind ein paar Euro zu teuer für eines der besten Spiele ? Oh Gott ...


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

> Dir sind ein paar Euro zu teuer für eines der besten Spiele ? Oh Gott ...



/sign


zur Zeit sinds incl. Addon ca. 23-25 € fürs game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du nur die Keys an sich kaufst und das game dann bei Blizzard runterlädst kommst du auf ~16€.

Achso und wenn ich ne Demo als Grundlage für D2 geholt hätte, die nur Single Player unterstützt würde ich heute wahrscheinlich gar nicht spielen.


----------



## Stüssy (29. Juli 2008)

ich will mir das spiel doch KAUFEN.
ich will nurma guckn ob sich das lohnt.nich das ichs kauf und nach 10 min hab ich KB mehr^^
auserdem will ich jetz spieln und nich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taaketroll (29. Juli 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> nich das ichs kauf und nach 10 min hab ich KB mehr^^


Das halte ich ernsthaft für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Traklar (29. Juli 2008)

Als erstes würde ich sagen das der Download nicht richtig funktioniert hat.

Und der Techsupport ist immer eine gute Anlaufstelle.

Außerdem frag ich mich was daran falsch zu verstehen ist, dass man die Demo erst anzocken will, bevor man sich dann das Game kauft und es nach 5 Min ins Eck stellt. @alle die mit Kaufen daher kommen.


----------



## Muy87 (29. Juli 2008)

diablo2 ist kein spiel was man 2008 anfängt zu zocken, weil d3 announced wurde. es ist ein spiel für die ewigkeit und eins der besten spiele aller zeiten. bei uns im media markt gibts die best seller edition für 15€ PLUS addon. 

entweder du kaufst es, oder du lässt es ganz einfach sein, denn alles andere hat keinen zweck


----------



## Stüssy (29. Juli 2008)

ich will es doch kaufen--.--*
ich will nur heute schonma zocken dammit ich weis was auf mich zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab schon 2 mal versucht zu dlen^^ging nicht ich versuchs ma mit support^^

thx^^


----------



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> ich will mir das spiel doch KAUFEN.
> ich will nurma guckn ob sich das lohnt.nich das ichs kauf und nach 10 min hab ich KB mehr^^
> auserdem will ich jetz spieln und nich morgen
> 
> ...




bei uns kostet das spiel 16Euro mit  add on neu, das lohnt sich nochmal zu kaufen


----------



## Pirillo (29. Juli 2008)

richtig günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wie auch immer D2 ist eins der besten RPGs die es gibt(nicht flamen es ist halt meine meinung)

und auf wenns 20 euro kostet...das ist es definitiv wert


----------



## Stüssy (29. Juli 2008)

wenn ich das geld hätte würd ich für d2 1000€zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> wenn ich das geld hätte würd ich für d2 1000&#8364;zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hätte noch eines rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 interesse? ^^

Banken geben ja heutzutage so schnell einen Kredit.


----------



## Stüssy (30. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eines rumliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kauf mir glaubich das ausm mediamarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (30. Juli 2008)

ich nochmal...
ich habe rausgefundenwieso ich nicht instalieren kann....
vllt könnt ihr mir ja bei dem problem helfen.
alos:ich habe das passwort für den admin acc gegebn und mien acc ist eigeschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie kann ich meinem acc Adminrechte geben :S?
oder auf den admin acc zugreifen?

mfg
stüssy


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

Papa fragen? ^^ Nee keine Ahnung wer bei dir der Admin ist, aber wie wäre es mit einer Bitte an den Admin er solls dir bitte installieren. Es wird schon seinen Sinn haben das du keine Adminrechte auf deinem Account hast.
Möglichkeiten das Problem zu umgehen gibt es, aber ich glaube dafür ist buffed der falsche Ort.


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

Also hier wäre mal das MachMichzumAdmin Script (falls du beim Windows Account erstellen dich nicht zum Admin gemacht ahst kann ja vorkommen). Ansonsten wird eh nach nem Admin PW gefragt wenn du das weißt funzt auch. Und für alle anderen Idioten die hier vorbeikopmmen und meine: "Papa lässt das sicher ned" halötet einfach euren Mund und schaut auf eure eigenen Sachen, mit 15 Jahren wird der liebe Herr bzw Dame wieachimmer schon wissen was er/sie tut.

Zu deinem Problem: Versuch mal ob du Diablo 2 aus der Liste der installierten Software Start--> Systemsteuerung-->Software deinstallieren kannst, wenn ja dann tu dies, ansonsten einfach mal einen anderen Zielpfad wählen (statt C:\Programme nimmste z.B. C:\Diablo II), wenn das auch ned funzt probiere es mal mit Adminrechten (siehe oben das MachMichzumAdmin Script)


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> Also hier wäre mal das MachMichzumAdmin Script (falls du beim Windows Account erstellen dich nicht zum Admin gemacht ahst kann ja vorkommen). Ansonsten wird eh nach nem Admin PW gefragt wenn du das weißt funzt auch. Und für alle anderen Idioten die hier vorbeikopmmen und meine: "Papa lässt das sicher ned" halötet einfach euren Mund und schaut auf eure eigenen Sachen, mit 15 Jahren wird der liebe Herr bzw Dame wieachimmer schon wissen was er/sie tut.



Mach mal ganz langsam, les doch ma was ich schreibe dann kannst du mich auch als Idiot bezeichnen. Aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu lesen was ich schreibe, dann halt den Ball flach.
Hätte Stüssy ein Adminpasswort, dann wäre es wohl kein Problem seinen Kram selbst zu lösen. Nur weil ich mal nen kleinen Scherz gemacht habe musst du mich hier nicht dumm anmachen.

@Stüssy: Ein gut gemeinter Rat -> teste die Datei auf unerwünschten Inhalt (Viren etc.) bevor du sie ausführst.

btw n.A. den Mund lass ich mir von dir sicher nicht verbieten...


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Mach mal ganz langsam, les doch ma was ich schreibe dann kannst du mich auch als Idiot bezeichnen. Aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu lesen was ich schreibe, dann halt den Ball flach.
> Hätte Stüssy ein Adminpasswort, dann wäre es wohl kein Problem seinen Kram selbst zu lösen. Nur weil ich mal nen kleinen Scherz gemacht habe musst du mich hier nicht dumm anmachen.
> 
> @Stüssy: Ein gut gemeinter Rat -> teste die Datei auf unerwünschten Inhalt (Viren etc.) bevor du sie ausführst.
> ...



Das in dem RAR Archiv ist von der Zeitschrift c't Angeboten worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Leute die nur Blödsinn schreiben sollten den Mund halten oder gehn ---->
PS: Bierzelthocker...kann mir schon drunter vorstellen was du fürn gesselle bist naja es gibt solche und solche Menschen....


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

n.A. Vergessen wir das einfach, das führt zu nichts.

Ich will dir nicht unterstellen das du hier irgendwelche verseuchten Daten reinhaust, trotzdem ist es nicht auszuschließen. Wenn du das als Blödsinn definierst, bitte... Soll mir recht sein... 
Achso, wenns von CT ist wieso linkst du nicht direkt zur CT Seite?


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> n.A. Vergessen wir das einfach, das führt zu nichts.
> 
> Ich will dir nicht unterstellen das du hier irgendwelche verseuchten Daten reinhaust, trotzdem ist es nicht auszuschließen. Wenn du das als Blödsinn definierst, bitte... Soll mir recht sein...
> Achso, wenns von CT ist wieso linkst du nicht direkt zur CT Seite?


 Weil ich den Link nichtmehr habe, ist auch schon etwas älter.
Zitat aus der txt:


> Heute ein Admin
> Souverän arbeiten ohne Administrator-Rechte unter XP
> ---------------------------
> c't 23/05, S. 112 (je)
> ...


----------



## Allaia (30. Juli 2008)

also mal ehrlich, diablo war schon kult als es damals rauskam, aber diablo 2 wa einfach nur der hammer. und die 10€ die du dafür im handel bezahlst würde ich ernsthaft investieren, weil dieses spiel is einfach kult.


----------



## Stüssy (30. Juli 2008)

vielen dank für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mach mich zum admin:
hab ich da was falsch gemacht


----------



## Stüssy (30. Juli 2008)

ich habs geschafft d2 zu instaliern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke nochma
btw.das game is das beste :O
ich kam garnet mehr von los >.<


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (31. Juli 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> ich will nur heute schonma zocken dammit ich weis was auf mich zukommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da ist es aber echt nich die beste Idee die Demo zu benutzen, ohne Battle.net ist Diablo bei weitem nich so gut wie online, am besten fragst du mal rum ob jemand das Game noch rumliegen hat, kennst ja sicher auch die Zocker in deiner umgebung


----------

